# Best deer rifle cartidge....



## boatdriver

OK, probably a dumb question to you guys, BUT, what is the best deer caliber and rifle for deer hunting? Won't have a shot longer than 350 yards, but also don't want anything that will kick the [email protected]#P out of me. I was thinking of the 6.5 Creedmoor or the .308 caliber. This will be my first rifle I own, so I need help. Also, what brand rifle should I go for? I was looking for a stainless barrel. Not afraid to by used either. Just looking for some opinions.

Thanks in advance,

BD


----------



## Castaway2

LOL...oh larwd this will get interesting i am sure 

my vote remington model 700 BDL chambered in a .270 WIN


----------



## Sgrem

Tikka T3 in .270 with 130 grain interbond and you could feed the world.
will take down anything in North America.


----------



## muney pit

I say a 308 or 243 in a 700 remmy or a savage. This is a chevy vs ford thing for sure. Everyone has there own idea. I would really suggest trying to shoot different calibers before you buy though if you can. My 2â‚¬


----------



## AR

22-250 is all you need with a v-max tip and a good scope


----------



## down to fish

Remington 700 SPS 308 and it isn't expensive


----------



## RB II

At 350 yds, there are a multitude of calibers that will kill a deer at that range. 243, 270 and 30-06 have long been the standard deer rifle calibers. And for good reason, they are all effective and accurate. IMO, anything smaller than a 243 is too light for deer. Anything heavier than a 30-06 160 or grain bullet is "overkill" for a deer. Those calibers are very common and ammo is typically available and cheap. Almost every rifle manufacturer makes these three calibers. That's my .02.


----------



## spurgersalty

30-378 wm. in a Lazermark. Hands down. Even an 8 yo could shoot it with a muzzle brake


----------



## CHARLIE

Just isnt a real answer for that question. It's whatever makes you happy. Sooo many different calibers. Do yur checking and make a choice.


----------



## THE JAMMER

Agree with Charlie and Hydrasports above. If you want something light short, and easy to handle, get a Remington model 7 in 7mm-08 260 or 308. If you want a longer bbl, and heavier gun, get a remmy or savage or (how many other good ones are there these days- tons) in 270, 308, 30-06-- maximum availability of ammo- lots of different bullets to choose from. since it's your first gun, get a good basic caliber to anchor the rest of your soon to be collection. And yes, it WILL HAPPEN!!!!!


----------



## Viking48

I agree with most of the posts above - any of them will kill a deer (or hog). I have an assortment from .222 to 7Mag but 5 of them are .308 so I guess that's MY preference. You can buy cheaper ammo (surplus) if you want to do a lot of shooting and it will drop anything in North America. I killed 2 deer and 4 pigs and my grandson shot 2 deer with .308's and the only one that didn't drop in his tracks was one of the pigs that took the bullet after it had passed through the first pig but he only spun and dropped within 5 feet. Shot placement is the most important consideration regardless of caliber. Just pick the round you like and look for the gun in that caliber that you would have the most confidence in.


----------



## TXPIRATE

Ruger m77 270. Full disclosure i love m77's. If it kicks to much load it with 100 or 110 grain slug. Makes a world of difference. My uncle used to load my 264 mag with 120's. Made a huge difference. Then there is the w80, 243, 7mm-08, 240 weatherby, 6.5 swede, 25-06, and on, and on.


----------



## sixshootertexan

I agree with the rest .243, .270, .308, and 30-06 is the best to start with. As far as the rifle depends on budget and what you really want. Plain Jane or fancy or the SS synthetic type. We took 5 deer this year 4 with a .243 Model 7 and 1 with a XP100 in 7mmBR.


----------



## tc hardhead

30-06 is the best deer cartridge made IMO. There are others that are great too but I think the ol 06 was and still is perfect for Texas deer hunting.


----------



## Solodaddio

270 was made for long distance shots precision. This is according to my sheet metal mentor. He was in the army, and was a shooting instructor. He adapted to this caliber then and still shoots deer with it each and every year. This man is in his 70's, still works and plum works circles around the youngsters!! Excuse me if my post steered away from the question!


----------



## dwilliams35

.45-70 FTW. Thousands upon thousands of dead buffalo tell no tales..


----------



## T-Roy

I have most of the mentioned above. If I am going to go kick a deer (and not just go be back up for kids and shoot coyote s) without a doubt I grab my 270. Hands down and twice on Sunday. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Umpy I

This is full of good advice, but the question was which ONE, was best. All of us have our favorite, and based on the qualifications, One gun, 350 yards, acceptable recoil, beginner rifle. I would go with the 270, easy to find ammo, available in most if not all brands, good out to the 350 distance with knock down power, and acceptable recoil. A beginner should do your prep work and that requires practice with your gun. The 270 has many different loads to work with that are available without customized work. Get a good scope, and get your confidence that the gun will do its part, and then work on your skills as a shooter from different positions. After all this then you can start working on other calibers to fit your needs.


----------



## NOCREEK

.270 for sure, it's my favorite, I don't like a lot of recoil but I don't hunt a lot anymore, Gracie (15) uses it now and it's definitely her favorite over our 30-30 and .223


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

I am a .308 guy that being said my son has a 7mm-08 that is a fine rifle I love the caliber its great for deer-- ammo is a little tougher to get in the middle of no-where. I like the .308 because if someone forgets the ammo, its easy to find, tons of different bullets and you can get ammo in the boonies. Not a ton of recoil, and very accurate.
I am not a 30-06 guy, but that ammo is super easy to get as well.


----------



## boatdriver

*Thanks!!*

Thanks for all of the help so far!!! Keep the advice coming. Figured that this site would be a good one to turn to cause of all the deer hunters!! I'll keep doing my research and pick between the .270 and .308. Once again, thanks a bunch!!

BD


----------



## Fresh2Salt

boatdriver said:


> OK, probably a dumb question to you guys, BUT, what is the best deer caliber and rifle for deer hunting? Won't have a shot longer than 350 yards, but also don't want anything that will kick the [email protected]#P out of me. I was thinking of the 6.5 Creedmoor or the .308 caliber. This will be my first rifle I own, so I need help. Also, what brand rifle should I go for? I was looking for a stainless barrel. Not afraid to by used either. Just looking for some opinions.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> BD


For body shots anything from .243 to .270. Those won't kick your butt when you fire them.

My personal favorite GUN would be the Browning A-bolt .270 w/ the B.O.S.S. The B.O.S.S. system allows you to fine tune the gun to your preferred choice of ammo. Once they are dialed in you will be amazed. The B.O.S.S. is also a muzzle break so it lightens the recoil. My son has been shooting deer with mine since he was 10yrs old.

That being said...I no longer take body shots so I've stepped it down to a 25-06 this past season w/ neck shots. Next season I'll be dropping them with a 22-250. Also in the neck.


----------



## DCAVA

Remmy 700 chambered in .270 or 7mm 08.....


----------



## TXPIRATE

The thing is kick is very subjective. If you shoot a lot of 12 gauge 3" mag non of them are going to kick hard compared to that. Some people are more sensitive than others. I will be the first to admit I don't "like" shooting anything over a 270. I have found that for a beginner it is probably better to start off with a smaller caliber that has little to no discernable kick. When you shoot at an animal the first time you could shoot an elephant gun and you would not notice it. Practice is when recoil gets to you and it is very important to get the basics down before anything else. You don't want to develop a flinch right off the bat. 350 yards is a long way and to tell the truth there are not many people who can pull off a clean shot in a hunting situation. Breathing and trigger pull become critical. My recommendation would be a 243 or loaded down 270. Of all the calibers listed a deer wouldn't notice the difference anyway.


----------



## Bottomsup

Friend of mine has a .270 Winchester feather weight and that gun hurts to shoot on the bench. It recoils more than my Remington 7mm mag do to the weight difference.


----------



## boatdriver

Fresh2Salt said:


> For body shots anything from .243 to .270. Those won't kick your butt when you fire them.
> 
> My personal favorite GUN would be the Browning A-bolt .270 w/ the B.O.S.S. The B.O.S.S. system allows you to fine tune the gun to your preferred choice of ammo. Once they are dialed in you will be amazed. The B.O.S.S. is also a muzzle break so it lightens the recoil. My son has been shooting deer with mine since he was 10yrs old.
> 
> That being said...I no longer take body shots so I've stepped it down to a 25-06 this past season w/ neck shots. Next season I'll be dropping them with a 22-250. Also in the neck.


Did some research on the BOSS system and I think that may be the route to go. Does it hamper the performance of the gun, or does it shoot just as accurate? If the recoil is reduced that much, might look into a .270 or a 7MM caliber. Thoughts? I know this will be loud as h e l l, but a reduced recoil is key!


----------



## artys_only

Like what has been said a lot of calibers that will do the job IMOP , remington 700 7mm/08 will be hard to beat . Recoil not an issue and ammo is available .


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

THE JAMMER said:


> Agree with Charlie and Hydrasports above. If you want something light short, and easy to handle, get a Remington model 7 in 7mm-08 260 or 308. If you want a longer bbl, and heavier gun, get a remmy or savage or (how many other good ones are there these days- tons) in 270, 308, 30-06-- maximum availability of ammo- lots of different bullets to choose from. since it's your first gun, get a good basic caliber to anchor the rest of your soon to be collection. And yes, it WILL HAPPEN!!!!!


agree too

might skip the 260 just because of ammo price and avail

skip the 30-06 , not really needed for deer, and they have a fair amnt of recoil for new or young shooters, esp in light rifles


----------



## jamrice

How much money do you want to spend.


----------



## Tyson07

boatdriver said:


> Did some research on the BOSS system and I think that may be the route to go. Does it hamper the performance of the gun, or does it shoot just as accurate? If the recoil is reduced that much, might look into a .270 or a 7MM caliber. Thoughts? I know this will be loud as h e l l, but a reduced recoil is key!


Since Browning discontinued the A-bolt, they are getting harder to find, but they are awesome! The BOSS system serves two purposes: one is to reduce the recoil as a muzzle brake and the other is a way to adjust the length of the barrel to tune it to the ammo being fired. As such, if you tune it the wrong way is will negatively impact the performance, but if you tune it correctly it will enhance the performance. With that being said, the A-Bolt with a BOSS system will have the biggest advantage if you plan on reloading ammo. That way you will always have reliable ammo and a rifle tuned to the ammo.

IMHO, and I know other will disagree, but I would say you should pick a rifle brand and model that has the features you want, and then pick that caliber that you are comfortable with. I donâ€™t think that the caliber should be first priority.


----------



## Fresh2Salt

boatdriver said:


> Did some research on the BOSS system and I think that may be the route to go. Does it hamper the performance of the gun, or does it shoot just as accurate? If the recoil is reduced that much, might look into a .270 or a 7MM caliber. Thoughts? I know this will be loud as h e l l, but a reduced recoil is key!


The B.O.S.S. is design to improve the accuracy of the rifle. It allows you to fine tune the gun according to your ammo of choice. This opposed to going threw many different brands of ammo till you find one your gun likes.

Both my .270 and .25-06 have the B.O.S.S. and they are flat out tack drivers. This is also because I had both triggers worked on and they break somewhere between 2-3lbs.

They can still be found for a reasonable price but it is getting tougher to find a deal. I'm currently looking for one for my father in .243. He likes that caliber and won't stray from it.


----------



## peckerwood

.308


----------



## mas360

boatdriver said:


> Did some research on the BOSS system and I think that may be the route to go. Does it hamper the performance of the gun, or does it shoot just as accurate? If the recoil is reduced that much, might look into a .270 or a 7MM caliber. Thoughts? I know this will be loud as h e l l, but a reduced recoil is key!


I have a Winchester Model 70 in .243 with the BOSS on it. I have never messed with the BOSS since I bought it and out of the box it shot 1.5" groups with 80 grains Remington soft nose bulk bullets. That BOSS does a good job holding down muzzle rise but it is a killer on hearing. If you get one make sure you wear hearing protection while you hunt with it.


----------



## Fresh2Salt

mas360 said:


> I have a Winchester Model 70 in .243 with the BOSS on it. I have never messed with the BOSS since I bought it and out of the box it shot 1.5" groups with 80 grains Remington soft nose bulk bullets. That BOSS does a good job holding down muzzle rise but it is a killer on hearing. If you get one make sure you wear hearing protection while you hunt with it.


Might want to play with it during the off season. You'd be amazed at how a little tweaking can bring your groups closer together.


----------



## T_rout

270 WSM no doubt. Get a good scope and you'll have no problem making 350 yd shots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrexpilot

im wont be buying exotic cartridges anymore , im sticking to standard cartridges from here on out. i want to be able to find ammo or cases for reloading.
so in my opinion. 243, 25-06 , 270, 308, 30-06. 30-30.
for me i would go 308.


----------



## warcat

Remington 700 chambered in .270

All you'll ever need and want... and all your great grandkids will ever need and want too.


----------



## bigfishtx

warcat said:


> Remington 700 chambered in .270
> 
> All you'll ever need and want... and all your great grandkids will ever need and want too.


Yep. Jack O'Connor wrote some great old pieces on it.

I guess I went through all stages, started with a 30-30, then a 243, then a 30-06, or 270, then off to the mags (7 and 300, and the 264), then to the short mags, then to the ultra mags, and here I am back at the 270/30-06/243 and my favorite, the 22-250.

You can't go wrong with the great great old 270 IMO for deer out to 300 yards.


----------



## warcat

Yup... don't go with an odd ball cartridge just to be different. Nobody likes those guys... and secretly when "that guy" turns his back, the rest of us with 243/270/30-06 look at each other, smirk, and roll our eyes.


----------



## THE JAMMER

warcat said:


> Yup... don't go with an odd ball cartridge just to be different. Nobody likes those guys... and secretly when "that guy" turns his back, the rest of us with 243/270/30-06 look at each other, smirk, and roll our eyes.


ROGER THAT WARCAT!!!

Hey i've got a new wizzbang wildcat for you. 17 hornet necked up to a 458. Shoots A 500 gr bullet over 6 grains of unique. The bullet is wider than the base of the cartridge, and the forming die is a real piece of work. It's really hell to chamber the darn thing, but it's magnum cool.

MAGNUM LOL !!!!!!!!!

All that having been said, I am still enjoying playing around with this 300 aac thing. Rest assured though: I DO HAVE: 3 rifles in 30-06, and 3 in 308, 2 in 223, and 3 in 45-70, and a partridge in a pear tree!!

THE JAMMER

Old school rules..


----------



## TXPIRATE

Yeah I used to be into the big magnums but the older I get the more I realized how the animals never seem to come up and ask you what you are shooting. The less blast and kick the better. If you consider point blank range there are not many overbored cartridges that can do much better than a 270. Then if you really want to beat your head against a wall for shooting all those big magnums start looking at the 6.5 calibers (260 in particular). 450 yards and further they are on par with a 300 mag and have a better trajectory! The cool thing is with the new controlled expansion bullets 22 caliber rifles are solid deer guns.


----------



## Bottomsup

And if you reload you can form 25-06 and 270 from world wide available 30-06 brass. I have formed many 22-250 cases from .308 brass so I could turn and custom fit the necks. Its an accuracy thing. If your not a bench rest shooter you wont understand.


----------



## Trouthunter

> 270 WSM no doubt.


It's a good cartridge no doubt and it reaches out there but for the 200 or so fps that you get from it over the standard .270 Winchester to me it isn't worth it.

TH


----------



## TXPIRATE

good chance the 270wsm won't be produced in ten years. That is probably going to be the case with most wsm's


----------



## spurgersalty

TXPIRATE said:


> good chance the 270wsm won't be produced in ten years. That is probably going to be the case with most wsm's


I doubt that, seriously.
Quite a few of the WSM line up of cartridges have filled a niche in the bench rest and shooting sports lineups. Hell, the 300 wsm was the first to go sub 3", 10shot group at a grand if I remember right.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Roy Weatherby's favorite is also mine.


----------



## bigfishtx

Haute Pursuit said:


> Roy Weatherby's favorite is also mine.


300?

I own one Weatherby now, a .240 Accumark. Really great shooting rifle!


----------



## TXPIRATE

I am talking about general hunting ammo. I don't see a lot of 6mm PPC at Academy


----------



## Bottomsup

Very good chance it may fade away like the 5mm Remington and the way the .17 Mach II is going.



TXPIRATE said:


> good chance the 270wsm won't be produced in ten years. That is probably going to be the case with most wsm's


----------



## FISHINWELDER

257 Weatherby.... 2506.. That's just my 2 cents....


----------



## B-Money

22 mag and a shiner.


----------



## spurgersalty

Bock, or, a "badge of honor"??


----------



## Haute Pursuit

bigfishtx said:


> 300?
> 
> I own one Weatherby now, a .240 Accumark. Really great shooting rifle!


Roy's favorite deer caliber was the 257 WbyMag.


----------



## hookset4

Haute Pursuit said:


> Roy's favorite deer caliber was the 257 WbyMag.


True. 257 WbyMag with 100 grain bullet was actually his favorite caliber for almost everything not considered 'dangerous' game.

-hook


----------



## Haute Pursuit

hookset4 said:


> True. 257 WbyMag with 100 grain bullet was actually his favorite caliber for almost everything not considered 'dangerous' game.
> 
> -hook


That is exactly the combo that I prefer as well.


----------



## Superman70

I had a hat full of answers but had to agree with the posters for the 308. Great caliber. Will do everything that an 06 can do and has a bonus. 
The easily available surplus ammo. Cheap to shoot for non reloader. He has never shot critters before with a rifle so much practice is in order. And after all. If a rifle can do everything that an 06 and 270 can do you really are covered for any situation in Texas or the lower 48.


----------



## john_brown2262

i have a 25-06 remington sendero with a heavy stainless barrel. i shoot 117gr hornady superformance, and the recoil is not a problem at all. very flat trajectory on the bullet flight and when it hits deer or hogs or coyotes the damage is pretty impressive. never tracked an animal ive shot with this gun.


----------



## RedXCross

Mine to, I have 2 of them!



Haute Pursuit said:


> Roy Weatherby's favorite is also mine.


----------



## jm423

Beg, borrow, or rent any and all rifle/caliber combinations you can, go shoot them. Find one that YOU like and enjoy. IMO the deer rifle should be somewhere between 243/ 6mm up to 30 caliber. And yes, I have shot deer and hogs with 223's and 35 mags that would knock me and an elephant on our butts. You do not need 4000fps muzzle velocity to shoot to 350 yards--take a ballistics program, compare trajectories for similar bullets at, say, 2600 fps and 3200 fps. Eliminating a couple inches drop is nice, but how much does it contribute given all the other variables? Know your rifle, load, and own capabilities, that 2" is immaterial. I don't see anything posted above that won't work, although at the longer ranges bullet weight equals retained energy for penetration/ expansion. After all this gab, give me a 7X57, 7-08, 270, 280, 308, 30-06 and I'll go after anything on this continent other than preferring to dodge ole' griz. Narrow that to 270, 308, and 30-06 and you can get replacement ammo at the corner store in the outback.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

remington or browning in 270


----------



## Reynolds4

I can't believe anyone would want to hunt with anything other than a 22 hornet. Besides little to no recoil, you also get to put your tracking skills to the test! Best of both worlds!

I think a 270 or 25.06 is a really good caliber. I like my 7mm Rem mag a lot though and just recently purchased a 22-250 but it was more for a toy than anything. 

Remington BDL for me.


----------



## CHARLIE

jm423 said:


> Beg, borrow, or rent any and all rifle/caliber combinations you can, go shoot them. Find one that YOU like and enjoy. IMO the deer rifle should be somewhere between 243/ 6mm up to 30 caliber. And yes, I have shot deer and hogs with 223's and 35 mags that would knock me and an elephant on our butts. You do not need 4000fps muzzle velocity to shoot to 350 yards--take a ballistics program, compare trajectories for similar bullets at, say, 2600 fps and 3200 fps. Eliminating a couple inches drop is nice, but how much does it contribute given all the other variables? Know your rifle, load, and own capabilities, that 2" is immaterial. I don't see anything posted above that won't work, although at the longer ranges bullet weight equals retained energy for penetration/ expansion. After all this gab, give me a 7X57, 7-08, 270, 280, 308, 30-06 and I'll go after anything on this continent other than preferring to dodge ole' griz. Narrow that to 270, 308, and 30-06 and you can get replacement ammo at the corner store in the outback.


Good post


----------



## THE JAMMER

CHARLIE said:


> Good post


 X 10 Especially the part about trajectory. Anyone who has actually looked at a ballistic table will realize the SMALL difference between some calibers and the SO CALLED FLAT SHOOTING CALIBERS. Most of the time the difference will get eaten up by "shooter error." Well written post.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Bottomsup

With laser range finders trajectory should be a non issue now days.


----------



## spurgersalty

Bottomsup said:


> With laser range finders trajectory should be a non issue now days.


IF, people practiced with their guns at various ranges other than the standard 100 yards.
Most hunters shoot at 100 only, and then blindly accept any bullet drop info provided by the manufacturer on the box. How much of a difference could that make? Enough to mean a lost or badly wounded deer when some overly confident shooter decides to stretch the legs out to 300+ yards with a 20" barreled guide gun and chops a groove in an animals lower chest.


----------



## RedXCross

This is why I practice with my BDC scopes to longer ranges given a certain FPS. Good point.



spurgersalty said:


> IF, people practiced with their guns at various ranges other than the standard 100 yards.
> Most hunters shoot at 100 only, and then blindly accept any bullet drop info provided by the manufacturer on the box. How much of a difference could that make? Enough to mean a lost or badly wounded deer when some overly confident shooter decides to stretch the legs out to 300+ yards with a 20" barreled guide gun and chops a groove in an animals lower chest.


----------



## CHARLIE

Whats a range finder? LOL


----------



## Bottomsup

A measuring tape.


----------



## B-Money

Nothing less than a 300 Ultra Mag. Those Remy 700 short actions make nice squirrel poppers.


----------



## fishingforfun

Once you have decided on a caliber of rifle take some time and look at the ammo. Don't buy the cheap **** on sale. Look at the Nosler Partition when you do. I personally shoot a Sako Model 75 308 Caliber. using Federal w/150 gr. Nosler Partition.


----------



## boatdriver

CHARLIE said:


> Good post


Was thinking the same thing. Once again fellows, very much appreciated!!!

BD


----------



## txdukklr

surprised how one sided this thread has gotten most hunting forums you'd see far more diversity.

I own three 7mags which i think is ballistically one of the finest rounds made. Long and short range power I've shot piles of deer with them.

I also own and have killed a multitude of deer with a 25-06 (this is my go to for kids and women), I have two .243 that I've owned for a couple of decades that make the rounds for the young kids, a 270 that honestly i feel has the most recoil of all guns and a .308 because everyone is supposed to own one. Not to mention all the deer and pigs I've killed with .223/.556 and 22-250

If it were me and I was buying one rifle I'd personally do the following:

25-06/7mm-08 deer only used by family
7 mag all north american thin skinned animals


----------



## stammster - temporary

The type of gun and caliber all depends on where you plan to hunt. Texas from a stand facing a feeder is a lot different than up North in December. I have taken over 50% of my deer in Pennsylvania while walking slowly, and spotting deer in deep cover. I can't remember the last time I shot more than 75 yards. Usually at a deer on the move, or one that stops for a split second through the brush. Always with a body shot (lungs/heart) in mind. No automatics are allowed, so the go to choice is Remington 760s. 30-06 in 180 grain bullets. From a bench I shoot 2-3" groups at 100 yards.

For shooting long range from a field stand, I still opt for the 30-06 in 150 or 165 gr. Winchester model 70 pre-64 or Remington 700. Body shots. Those big bucks run 165-190 lbs, so 30 cal is the way to go. 

Kids hunt with 30-30s, .243s or .308s until they are old enough to handle a .270 or 30-06.


----------



## baitbuckett

*yep...*



sgrem said:


> Tikka T3 in .270 with 130 grain interbond and you could feed the world.
> will take down anything in North America.


X2!


----------

